# Why do I have a constant pressure/headache on top of my head



## Fullmetal (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a constant dull, little painly headache constant at the top of my head, base of skull.
I wanted a CT-scan so just to be sure to have no brain tumor.
My doc called me crazy after begging him for 5 times...he says your feeling is just worrying or something.
Then she sent me to psychiatrist and they say I have autism without any remorse, but they sent me for a scan.
At the hospital they declined to do the scan cause im 16 year old and radiation will cause cancer (??)

Anyone can confirm this? Should I really get another doc and BEG for a CT scan>or are you sure I have no tumor or something?

I have the following
-Headache on top of head, often dull,
-this DR since once night of bad sleep, 2 years ago
-slurred speech depending on who I am talking to (I read here its a symptom of DR)

Please reply?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

kinda sounds like the headache is stress related. i have headaches in the same area and it is stress related, i doubt you developed autism after a bad night of sleep. try and use some anti-stress exercises for a while ad see if theirs any improvement.


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

I doubt the reason they didn't make the CT scan for you was not because they were afraid it'd give you cancer. Isn't CT X-ray, hell, they X-ray kids with broken bones all the time.. Maybe they were just being cheap asses 'cause the procedure could cost something for the hospital.. Not saying it's not unhealthy though.

Anyway, sounds to me like you've had bad luck with all your doctors being fools that shouldn't be allowed to even do their job..

I went to a private neurologist for having weird headaches and neck pains, he said he was 99% sure it was nothing severe but I begged for a brain scan so he wrote me a referral for MRI.. My brain were fine and I think the information itself helped the pains.. That was really expensive but I was compulsively thinking I had some terminal illness in my brain so when I got to know it was fine it was a great relief.

Now that I've improved my diet I haven't had a headache for years, still suffer from bad neck pains though.


----------

